# Noisy light



## lagorda (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a fluorescant light that I bought about 6 years ago. I haven't used it for maybe like 3 years, and I just started using it a couple weeks ago. The starter was out so I got a new one, the old bulb still works. But now the light seems to hum more loudly than I remember it used to. 
The hood isnt that old, why would my light be so noisy? 

Thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Typically aquarium bulbs are suppose to be changed every six months for maximum health. It could be the bulb is going bad if it was used for 3 years and then sat in storage for 3 more.

PS most people dont change them that often


----------

